# [flash]epico: vecchio gnash batte flashplayer [RISOLTO]

## cloc3

fantastico.

la vecchia versione di gnash (0.7.1_p20060704), che uso apposta su konqueror per circumnavigare senza danno i siti iperflesciati che si trovano in giro batte l'ultima versione di flash del mio firefox 64bit + nspluginwrapper .

Infatti, con quest'ultima non riesco a vedere i filmati di report, mentre usando konqueror se li beve che è un piacere.

Il flashplayer è installato correttamente, a prova di sito kinder ferrero.

Il messaggio di errore indicato dalla pagina di report è: "È presente una versione del player non aggiornata".

Inutile dire che, se pirato dal sorgente della pagina html l'indirizzo diretto del documento richiesto:

```

mms://rntlivewm.rai.it/raitre/report/report03_290407.wmv

```

firefox mi lancia agevolamente una sessione esterna di totem che si beve lo stream con assoluta facilità.

 :Twisted Evil:  sito RAI chi legge   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho provato un paio di volte gnash ma non sono mai riuscito a capire come fargli compilare il plugin per firefox...

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> firefox mi lancia agevolamente una sessione esterna di totem che si beve lo stream con assoluta facilità.

 

Non ho capito cosa c'entra gnash... a fronte del wmv viene fatto partire mplayer quindi non é un flash  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi sono perso qualcosa?

----------

## unz

Il filmato viene caricato in un object, che preferenzialmente chiama il mediaplayer.

Il flash è utilizzato nel menù.

Direi che hai un problema con il player predefinito per i wmv e firefox, più che col flash.

La nuova versione del mediaportale sta integrando un player "agnostico" scritto in ajax che in teoria non dovrebbe necessitare di plugin.

Stando dentro, cercherò di debuggarlo per linux, come sto cercando di fare anche per il portalone rai.it [ancora non online]

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito cosa c'entra gnash... a fronte del wmv viene fatto partire mplayer quindi non é un flash 
> 
> Mi sono perso qualcosa?

 

gnash non centra. gnash funziona.

la cosa strana è che, al contrario, firefox non funziona e il browser protesta dicendo che uso una versione vecchia di flash (cosa falsa). inoltre, firefox è in grado di lanciare una sessione esterna funzionante di totem qualora venga lanciata con il link diretto del documento.

mi pare che unz abbia capito molto bene la questione e sappia anche cosa farci.

----------

## bandreabis

Firefox 64bit + nspluginwrapper:

prima volta solo il filmato e niente menu.

Riavvio firefox e vedo i menu ma il filmato non parte:"È presente una versione del player non aggiornata".

Riavvio di nuovo e vedo solo il filmato.

Riavvio e vedo tutto alla perfezione, menu + filmato.

Riavvio e vedo solo il filmato

...

...

 :Shocked: 

Generalmente mi capita che flash smetta di andare e che poi riavviando torni ad andare... che può essere?

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Firefox 64bit + nspluginwrapper:
> 
> prima volta ...
> 
> Riavvio ...
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

ho provato a cancellare la cartella ./mozilla e ho notato anche io qualche instabilità, ma mai a vedere il filmato.

come che sia, ritengo le eventuali responsabilità di firefox siano relative, perchè comunque la pagina web incriminata non passa i controlli canonici di validità.

@unz : ma stai dicendo che ti occupi personalmente dei siti web della rai?

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Firefox 64bit + nspluginwrapper:
> 
> prima volta ...
> 
> Riavvio ...
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Ho cancellato .mozilla, ho ricreato il collegamento al mio profilo.... e ora due riavvii su due il sito incriminato si è aperto senza errori!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Provo ancora più avanti.

Ecco, dopo un po' che non riavvio un nuovo tentativo fallisce. Ma dopo il riavvio riprende a funzionare.

Per fortuna che ho trovato una estensione per FF che memorizza e riavvia la sessione.

----------

## unz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come che sia, ritengo le eventuali responsabilità di firefox siano relative, perchè comunque la pagina web incriminata non passa i controlli canonici di validità.
> 
> @unz : ma stai dicendo che ti occupi personalmente dei siti web della rai?

 

Da una manciata di mesi sto lavorando in rainet, la divisione web rai.

Lavoro col mio portatilino, con gentoo sopra. Quindi se il sito passa sotto le mie mani, prima viene ottimizzato per firefox, poi adattato per il resto.

Non è un lavoro facile, c'è sempre una giungla di javascript e flash con cui lottare. 

La parola validazione non esiste. Il codice viene creato da diverse persone, a volte neanche tutte nella stessa sede.

A volte neanche tanto capaci. 

Il 90% dei programmatori lavora su windows. Il 70% utilizza dreamweaver. 

In più la maggior parte dei siti viene vomitata da un unico cms, molto restrittivo. Per fare qualcosa di "diverso" tocca creare degli hack assurdi.

Fast and dirty.

Qui amano il flash, e pare sia inutile ricordagli di renderlo accessibile.

Rompo le palle appena posso e qualche flebile risultato si inizia a vedere. 

Tornando al player di cui sopra ... mi sono informato meglio, ma sto player in ajax è tutt'altro che l'uovo di colombo. L'hanno ottimizzato per i programmatori, non per gli utenti ... quindi sempre di mille plugin si avrà bisogno. 

Una follia, flv è dietro l'angolo, free e con mille applicazioni open-source, ma sai com'è qualcuno ci deve sempre guadagnare   :Neutral: 

----------

## cloc3

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è un lavoro facile

 

ti capisco.

sinceramente, e purtroppo per te, ho notato un peggioramento di qualità proprio nell'ultimo anno del sito rai (precisamente di rainews24, dove accedo più spesso) proprio perché hanno creato un layout più complesso e meno leggibile (al di là dei problemi tecnici).

alla faccia di tutta la pubblicità che si stanno facendo.

e non parliamo del palinsesto...

si confronti ad esempio la pagina inchieste come è ora e come era lo scorso anno.

una perdita di efficacia espositiva enorme.

mi raccomando, combatti come Sansone tra i Filistei.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi raccomando, combatti come Sansone tra i Filistei.

 

....vedi di non tagliarti i capelli allora  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## unz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   mi raccomando, combatti come Sansone tra i Filistei. 
> 
> ....vedi di non tagliarti i capelli allora 

 

Doh! [  Prima  ...  dopo  ]

Tornando alla rai ... vi dico che oggi ho inserito 4 banner nella stessa pagina tra popup, popunder, overlay ed incastonati nella pagina ...

----------

## cloc3

Ahi. li ha già tagliati   :Confused: 

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tornando alla rai ... vi dico che oggi ho inserito 4 banner nella stessa pagina tra popup, popunder, overlay ed incastonati nella pagina ...
> 
> 

 

io ho ancora dei problemi. a questo punto, magari dipendono dalla mia configurazione. però il problema appare sia con seamonkey, sia con firefox che

con firefox-bin. L'installazione che uso non è aggiornatissima (non la tocco da un mesetto), ma non mi pare per nulla instabile.

ti posto l'output di errore verso terminale. Scusa se è troppo lungo:

```

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ firefox http://www.media.rai.it/mpelenco/0,,RaiTre-Report%5E15827,00.html &

[2] 15011

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

...

```

----------

## cloc3

epico.

dopo l'ultima modifica di unz, il sito mi ha gentilmente richiesto il plugin necessario, informandomi correttamente che si trattava di un x-mplayer2.

ovviamente non ci sono cascato, quando mi ha rediretto a cercarlo sul sito microsoft   :Cool:  , ma ho installato mplayerplug-in, ed eccomi felice e contento.

@randomaze:

non avrei mai pensato, aprendo questo post, di poterlo chiudere un giorno con il tag risolto.

adesso siete moralmente obbligati: dovete aprire un quarto subforum dal titolo bugzilla ombra dei siti rai.

non vi azzardate a partire prima di aver triplicato la banda dei server.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> @randomaze:
> 
> non avrei mai pensato, aprendo questo post, di poterlo chiudere un giorno con il tag risolto.

 

Effettivamente si tratta di un epilogo imprevedibile... normalmente i post dove compare la scritta "rai" normalmente li chiudo perché, a prescindere dall'argomento iniziale, finiscono con un flame canone si/canone no.

----------

## unz

Beh se vi capita di trovare altre rogne, fatemele notare, se posso cercherò di risolverle  :Wink: 

E' in via di rilascio il portale rai.it nuovo, un mock è già online. Provate il menù ... e vedrete che sarà impossibile utilizzarlo  :Sad:  su windows c'ho messo una pezza ... su linux ancora non mi è riuscito.

----------

